
Maurice Sendak, Center Stage - prismatic
https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2019/08/29/maurice-sendak-center-stage/
======
jmull
This is great. To me his work is so transcendent. It communicates on a purely
intuitive level, and it seems to work the same way whether you’re five or 50.

If he were doing designs for me, I’d find myself tempted all the time to ask
for more comps. Not because the first ones wouldn’t work but just to enjoy
what I might get.

